# "In the Loop" (2009)



## The Bread Guy (18 Jan 2010)

Just watched "In the Loop" (IMDB), and it is the funniest political satire I've seen in a LOOOOOOOONG time.

Sorta based on the buildup to Iraq 2, the characters and scenery are great:  the killer Director of Comms for the PM tormenting and harassing Ministers and their staff, the insane boredom/drudgery of dealing with constituency matters, the parade of way too young looking staffers on the American side - it's all there.

BIG caveat:  It is NOT "family friendly" - profanity every minute, but the satire is biting.


----------



## wannabe SF member (22 Jan 2010)

Funniest film I've seen in a long time. 

If you like the satire, you'll be happy to know that the movie was based on a series called *The thick of it*. Same type or humor, lots of the same characters. 

You can find it on DVD on amazon and such.


----------

